# Icones et fichiers .ai : comment faire ?



## Xenope (25 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de poser la question suite à une recherche sans réponse (forum + google).

Un ami m'a donné une bibliothèque d'icones médicales que je souhaite utiliser pour mon travail.

Les icones sont au format .ai --> quel est la démarche à partir de ces fichiers pour pouvoir les utiliser comme icones ?

Merci d'avance

Léonard

PS : je suis sous Os X Lion


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

Tu as besoin du logiciel Illustrator.


----------



## Xenope (25 Septembre 2011)

Même pour simplement les utiliser comme icones ? Sans les retravailler ?

Too bad ! 

Merci !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (25 Septembre 2011)

Salut,

Tu devrais pouvoir les ouvrir avec Aperçu, il suffit ensuite de les copier


----------



## Xenope (25 Septembre 2011)

Merci

Pourrais tu être plus précis sur quoi copier et ou le copier stp ?
Car si je copie l'image ouverte avec apercue, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mon icone devient une simple icone PDF.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (25 Septembre 2011)

Xenope a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Pourrais tu être plus précis sur quoi copier et ou le copier stp ?
> Car si je copie l'image ouverte avec apercue, ça ne fonctionne pas. Mon icone devient une simple icone PDF.



Je viens d'essayer, ça fonctionne.

J'ai simplement ouvert le document .ai dans Aperçu puis copié l'image et enfin collé l'image dans la fenêtre "Lire les informations" d'un dossier quelconque.



Edit : ortho&#8230;


----------



## Xenope (25 Septembre 2011)

Bingo !

Merci beaucoup. 






(en fait je sélectionnait l'image avec "cmd + A" et je copiais la sélection, ça ne fonctionnait pas, en copiant simplement l'image sans faire de sélection ça fonctionne)


----------

